# mes téléchargements s'arrêtent contament



## tophe630 (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour.
J'ai un soucis avec mes téléchargements, j'utilise firefox pour naviguer sur internet.
Lorsque je lance un téléchargement d'un fichier volumineux(plus de 100 Mo), le téléchargement s'arrêtent au bout d'une heure environ, je dois relancer le téléchargement afin qu'il reparte.

J'ai le même soucis avec le gestionnaire de mise à jour de mon mac.
Etant donné que je viens de formater mon mac, ma première mise à jour est assez importante, (plus de 700 Mo) et j'ai du m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois pour la télécharger, le téléchargement s'arrête au bout d'une heure avec un message d'erreur qui me dit que le téléchargement à pris trop de temps et qu'il s'est arrêté.

On dirait que mon mac ne laisse pas le temps aux téléchargement de s'éffectuer.
Je précise que je ne met pas en veille mon ordinateur, et que de toute façon ces téléchargements s'arrêtent même lorsque je l'utilise.

Avez-vous déja connu ce problème ?


----------



## unfolding (13 Septembre 2009)

Je ne pense pas que cela soit un problème venant de l'ordinateur, mais plutôt celui de ton fournisseur internet.


----------



## tophe630 (13 Septembre 2009)

Je suis chez orange le week-end, et j'utilise un hotspot neuf la semaine, et ça fait pareil dans les deux.

Je ne comprend pas, car avec mon pc, j'ai pas ce problème.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2009)

humm
déjà je trouve que tes temps de chargements sont anormalement enormes
(dignes du bas débit)

ca schlingue l'erreur de configuration réseau
pas mal de sujets là dessus
(erreur de réglage, les DNS , wifi mal fagotté etc)


----------



## tophe630 (13 Septembre 2009)

Tu trouves que ça fait long les temps de téléchargement !
Je suis en haut débit pourtant, je suis en 1 Mo et je télécharge jusqu'à 30Ko/sec.
Le temps me convient bien, j'arrive à télécharger un film de 700 Mo en 5h si tout marche bien alors qu'avant je mettais 2 à 3 jours.

Si c'est une erreur de réglage, d'ou est-ce que ça pourrais venir ? de ma livebox ?
Ce qui me parait bizare, c'est que ça me fait ça qu'importe la connexion que j'utilise.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2009)

ceci dit 
si en temps normal tu as que 1M et que tu es en wifi pas optimal ca peut etre logique


comme dit
voir les nombreux sujets existants
(par FAI, par type de connexion ( wifi ethernet), par modem)

le tout est dans section...réseau


----------



## tophe630 (13 Septembre 2009)

Oui, effectivement je suis en wifi.
J'ai un PC qui est connecté en éthernet à ma livebox et avec lui j'ai aucun soucis, ça lui est arrivé de télécharger pendant 3 jours non stop. Il n'a aucun soucis de téléchargement.
Alors que mon mac est en wifi.
Je vais me renseigner sur le réglage de la live box, mais normalement orange ne limite pas les téléchargements, j'ai vu sur des forum que d'aprés plusieur techniciens orange ils ne font aucun bridage.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2009)

ce n'est pas affaire de bridage
c'est affaire de réglage

va voir les sujets livebox et wifi


----------



## tophe630 (13 Septembre 2009)

OK, merci, j'ai trouvé une page qui explique comment régler le mac pour que la connexion avec la livebox soit plus performante. Mais le soucis c'est que si on utilise ces réglages, la connexion airport ne fonctionnera que sur ma live-box.
alors je n'ai pas tenté car étant un nomade, j'utilise plus souvent ma connexion sur des hotspots que sur ma livebox.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2009)

tu peux avoir plusieurs réglages
(et heureusement)
et la suite c'est dans les sujets configurations et/ou  wifi


----------



## tophe630 (13 Septembre 2009)

Je n'est pas trouvé grand chose pour le moment, j'en suis toujours au même point.
ça fait 4 mois que j'ai switcher et je galère toujours pour faire la moindre chose avec mon mac.

Je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus simple que sur PC, mais il faut avouer qu'un mac n'est pas forcement plus intuitif qu'un PC à l'utilisation.

Car je ne comprend pas, mais ça fonctionne avec mon PC. Et j'ai plein de soucis du même  genre, comme amsn par exemple qui ne fonction que quand il veut et qui est difficile à paramétrer par rapport à msn sur PC.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2009)

je précise un point
 macg est enorme , des milliers de sujets de tous genre
la plupart du temps il existe déjà des sujets traitant  un souci , et souvent avec les solutions
c'est pourquoi il est vivement encouragé de lire les sujets pertinents ( ici par exemple sujets  livebox et wifi et reseau mixte mac-pc)
et d'y poster si ca ne suffit pas
les raisons sont de bons sens
-ca concentre par type de souci
- l'aide sera apportée par exemple ici par des aidants qui ont une livebox ou wifi ou reseau mixte voire exactement  le même environnement que toi livebox et reseau mixte et wifi
( et vu le nombre d'abonnés livebox , y en a très certainement)

( je precise que je n'ai pas de livebox ni reseau mixte)


----------



## tophe630 (13 Septembre 2009)

JE VIENS de me renseigné sur le forum, et d'aprés ce que j'ai compris il faut que je créé un routage ou bien que j'ouvre les ports.

Et c'est là que ça se complique, je faisais de l'informatique pendant mes études, j'en ai fait dans mon ancien boulot, et j'en refait un peu dan mon nouveau. Et il y a une chose que je n'ai jamais réussi à comprendre, c'est bien ça, c'est du chinois pour moi tout ces port, tcp/ip, dhcp, smtp, adresse mac, dns ...

ça fait 6 ans que j'essaye d'y comprendre, et je n'y arrive toujours pas.
Je crois que c'est peine perdue, à moins que je trouve un tuto sur ça avec des dessins ou il y aurait des ordinateurs de dessinés, la live box....


----------



## lappartien (13 Septembre 2009)

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/mail.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------

http://www.commentcamarche.net/contents/internet/port.php3

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_(logiciel)


----------

